
The city that won't stop growing - lukateake
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/lagos
======
lukateake
I'm keen to hear a few viewpoints from the HN community: 1.) how technology
might ameliorate typical problems 2.) Lagos-based startups that are pursuing
the same

